# Vortex Diamondback HP riflescope



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

New in Box- Vortex Diamondback HP 3-12x42 with BDC reticle.

$225 obo

In Salt Lake area


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw them on sale at Midway USA for $200 a month or so ago.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I have the 4x16x42 HP on my 270 love it because you can mount them low


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I saw them on sale at Midway USA for $200 a month or so ago.


It's $329 at midway USA but thanks for your feedback.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sold


----------

